# Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Juni 2009)

*Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09


----------



## BikeRider (17. Juni 2009)

*Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*

 Erster

Super Aktion von PCGH


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (17. Juni 2009)

*Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*

Find ich gut so ich fande diese "neue" hülle echt schlimm


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*

stimmt die neue Hülle ist grausam hab das Cover leicht lediert
aber bitte auch eine Seite mit DVD-Cover da das Papier besser ist als normales Druckpapier...für die die td. ne dvd-hülle benutzen wollen


----------



## BlackDragon (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*

Ich fand das alte DVD-Cover auch viel besser. Gut, dass es wieder verwendet wird. Leider ist jetzt meine DVD-Cover Ordnung durcheinander. Wäre gut, wenn in der nächsten Ausgabe noch zusätzlich das DVD-Cover für die DVD der aktuellen Ausgabe dabei wäre.


----------



## Zsinj (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*

find ich gut 
Die Papphülle war so ziemlich perfekt für eine Heft DVD. 
DVD-Leerhüllen finde ich einfach unpraktisch und kosten auch noch gutes Geld. 

So ists auf jeden Fall wider besser


----------



## exa (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*

Sehr gut!!!

never touch a running system oder wie heißt es so schön^^


----------



## El-Hanfo (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*

Danke, meine Gebete wurden erhört
Jetzt möchte ich nur noch so eine Papphülle aucg bei der PCGHX haben.

MfG


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*

Jep, wir wurden erhört!!!

Somit kann ich mein gewohntes Archivierungssystem für die PCGHX-DVD´s beibehalten.

*Danke...!*


----------



## Mosed (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*



exa schrieb:


> never touch a running system oder wie heißt es so schön^^



Und wie macht sich ein 486 mit Win 3.11 so?  
Oder war das kein running system?


----------



## bingo88 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*

Gute Idee. War förmlich geschockt, als ich die blöde Papiertüte gesehn hab.


----------



## ADG.Prince (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*

Danke,

für die alte Hülle


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*

Die Limits für Bandbreite oder maximale Anzahl gleichzeitiger Verbindungen sind erreicht. 
Leider kann die von Ihnen angeforderte Datei zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht ausgeliefert werden. 
Bitte versuchen Sie es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut. 
 17.06.2009 20:56 Uhr

aber warum habt ihr das überhaupt geändert bei 07/09 die war ja klar schlechter (wahrscheinlich war Sie billiger (aber dann sollte die DVD Bedruckt sein und Einseitig))


----------



## rednose63 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*

wie kommt man jetzt an die "alte" hülle von 07/09 ran?
oder wird sie als leerhülle bei der ausgabe 08/09 mitgeliefert? 
ausserdem bin ich auch dafür, das die extrem auch die supergeniale paphülle bekommen soll.


----------



## GHOT (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*

Der Sommer ist endlich da, da würde ich gerne ne DinA5 ausgabe mit ins Schwimmbad nehmen.
Wie sieht es mit der aus? So las biligversion ohne DVD CD o.ä.???


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*

Danke, .

Ich find's halt besser wenn man das Inhaltsverzeichnis gleich mit in die CD-Mappe heftet. Sieht auch schick aus, und  ist auch übersichtlicher.


mfg Senf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*



GHOT schrieb:


> Der Sommer ist endlich da, da würde ich gerne ne DinA5 ausgabe mit ins Schwimmbad nehmen.
> Wie sieht es mit der aus? So las biligversion ohne DVD CD o.ä.???



Ne Din A5 Ausgabe wäre eher eine extra-teuer Version:
Grafiken, Texte,... wären 50% verkleinert nicht mehr zu lesen. D.h. eine Din A5 Ausgabe müsste komplett neu Layoutet werden. Soll sie nicht doppelt so dick sein, müssten Artikel zu dem gekürzt/umformuliert werden, Bilder und Kästen angepasst,... - viel Aufwand, der bezahlt werden müsste.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ne Din A5 Ausgabe wäre eher eine extra-teuer Version:
> Grafiken, Texte,... wären 50% verkleinert nicht mehr zu lesen. D.h. eine Din A5 Ausgabe müsste komplett neu Layoutet werden. Soll sie nicht doppelt so dick sein, müssten Artikel zu dem gekürzt/umformuliert werden, Bilder und Kästen angepasst,... - viel Aufwand, der bezahlt werden müsste.


alles etwas strecken dann werden die Bilder im schlimmsten Fall unscharf aber der Text sollte größer sein


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Danke, .
> 
> Ich find's halt besser wenn man das Inhaltsverzeichnis gleich mit in die CD-Mappe heftet. Sieht auch schick aus, und  ist auch übersichtlicher.
> 
> ...


ich lege die einfach in der Original Papp Hülle in den Schrank bzw. Regal
und die Zeitung fliegt irgendwann weg (ausser die Tips und Tricks)aber die DVD's behalte ich


----------



## Endogen (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09*

Find die alte Verpackung mit aufgedrucktem Inhaltsverzeichnis auch wesentlich praktischer und benutzerfreundlicher.

mfg


----------

